# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 02.04.2018 - 09.04.2018

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *7*, суммарный объем архивов: *32* мб Извлечено файлов: *56*, суммарный объем: *69* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *30* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *2*, в частности:
 c:programdatakmsautoskmsauto net.exe - not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.MSIL.HackKMS.gen c:usersuserdownloadsaa_v3.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.Ammyy.xrp Ожидают классификации: *24*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

